# Another week over!



## Bluesky (Jun 15, 2021)

The weeks are flying. It’s sensor change day again. I’ve managed to blag a couple more sensors from Medtronic so I’m about to enter week four of my trial.
Is it too soon to make changes?
I’m having a couple of hypos each day which I didn’t before.
Ive contacted my DSN but she works part time so won’t be back until next week
I was wondering about contacting the trainer but I’m guessing they can’t advise about adjustments.
Still in novice mode


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 15, 2021)

Have you looked at the timing of the hypos. I found the meal bolus wizard in carelink was brilliant for checking my carb ratios. It collates all your boluses and shows sg or Bg values from 1 hour before and 2 hours after the bolus.  It was great for showing me what to change.  I would definitely ask the trainer about this. I ended up with a whole session with mine to look at what carelink could do.

I like the fact that i no longer needed to do basal rate tests. Since it uses 14 days data for its decisions it could be time to make changes.  I found that my basal profiles were masking inaccuracies in bolus ratios. I am still surprised about how it reacts to small amounts of exercise, and it doesn’t always catch hypos. I tend to know when to JBaby during an activity.

I found that Medtronic were only too keen to help me.  Ask your trainer for help. It is in their interest to help you make it work.


----------



## Bluesky (Jun 16, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Have you looked at the timing of the hypos. I found the meal bolus wizard in carelink was brilliant for checking my carb ratios. It collates all your boluses and shows sg or Bg values from 1 hour before and 2 hours after the bolus.  It was great for showing me what to change.  I would definitely ask the trainer about this. I ended up with a whole session with mine to look at what carelink could do.
> 
> I like the fact that i no longer needed to do basal rate tests. Since it uses 14 days data for its decisions it could be time to make changes.  I found that my basal profiles were masking inaccuracies in bolus ratios. I am still surprised about how it reacts to small amounts of exercise, and it doesn’t always catch hypos. I tend to know when to JBaby during an activity.
> 
> I found that Medtronic were only too keen to help me.  Ask your trainer for help. It is in their interest to help you make it work.


Thank you 
I had a look last night but I think I need a Carelink session like you to fully understand before I make changes. My DSN did get back to me today and said she only has one other patient using CGM and she’s not very confident and lacks experience! So, looks like we’ll be learning together , hoping we can get together on Teams with the trainer and go through my graphs.
Sod’s law my cannula came unstuck this morning and it was a while before I realised when the high alert went off- made a change from the low! Wasn’t sure if to let the pump bring me down or use the bolus wizard as well when a correction was suggested? 
At least the sensor insertions are going well !!
Thanks for your support I really appreciate your experience.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 16, 2021)

If I am high I will go into bolus wizard, and if it is suggesting a correction, do it.  This just reduces the number of autocorrections needed (blue bits along the top) to reduce your Bg.

I had quite a few sessions with the trainer and DSN as we learnt together.  Then my DSN left. I
no longer have a DSN who knows anything about this pump so I send my questions to the trainer. I share what I find out with the DSNs as they are learning about the 780.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 16, 2021)

Just seen mention of hot weather hypos elsewhere. 
could that be the cause.  It still needs some carbs to head them off. 
The Closed Loop seems better at dealing with highs than lows, 
but still better than me with a lot less work.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> I found the meal bolus wizard in carelink was brilliant for checking my carb ratios. It collates all your boluses and shows sg or Bg values from 1 hour before and 2 hours after the bolus. It was great for showing me what to change. I would definitely ask the trainer about this. I ended up with a whole session with mine to look at what carelink could do.



That sounds great @SB2015 

I’m so pleased they finally updated and upgraded Carelink. It was pretty much useless for me the whole time I was with Medtronic, but the new functionality sounds really useful!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 21, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That sounds great @SB2015
> 
> I’m so pleased they finally updated and upgraded Carelink. It was pretty much useless for me the whole time I was with Medtronic, but the new functionality sounds really useful!


I only had Librelink to compare Carelink to. Impressed so far. 
What do T-Slim offer?  Our clinic are now looking to include the t-slim

I do like not having to do fasting tests anymore.  Carb ratios and sensitivity checkable from Carelink.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> I only had Librelink to compare Carelink to. Impressed so far.
> What do T-Slim offer?  Our clinic are now looking to include the t-slim
> 
> I do like not having to do fasting tests anymore.  Carb ratios and sensitivity checkable from Carelink.



Well dexcom has ‘clarity’ and I think you can upload from tslim to Diasend, but I’ve not bothered with that. I am still keeping my basal pattern tweaks on a note in my phone as I’ve always done


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 22, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Well dexcom has ‘clarity’ and I think you can upload from tslim to Diasend, but I’ve not bothered with that. I am still keeping my basal pattern tweaks on a note in my phone as I’ve always done


I have found that I ignore my basal rates now since they vary all the time (This was to my cost when my pump stopped briefly - now I have a record on my phone of TDD) .  The variation is great with very varied days. I  have my basal profiles set with changes matching a ‘normal’ day, but the variable rate matches the variation in ‘normality’
What involvement with basal rates do you have on the T slim?
I have my profiles set up for if it switches back to manual but no other input when in auto mode.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi @Bluesky , I know we have gone off at a tangent but hope it is still useful to you. 
I hope sensor change feels easier today.

 Are you doing it yourself or with assistance.
I am pleased that my OH has done quite a few as now that I am one handed it would have been impossible on my own.

I had another thought about cannula coming out. I had the odd one , on my old pump, that seemed a bit less sticky. I put a loop in the tube near my abdomen, and put a strip of tape over the loop. Any tugs would be dealt with by the loop rather than the cannula. At least with a sensor we get the alarm. I know without that I had occasions when I had no idea.  Once I became detached at the pump which I didn’t check until when I undressed and found my pump pouch was very damp.

let us know how it goes today.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 22, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> What involvement with basal rates do you have on the T slim?



when the TSlim adds or reduces basal it does so as a proportion of the pattern you have set, before it completely suspends. Similarly I believe the mini boluses take into account your correction factor at that time of day, along with your weight and TDD


----------



## Bluesky (Jun 22, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Hi @Bluesky , I know we have gone off at a tangent but hope it is still useful to you.
> I hope sensor change feels easier today.
> 
> Are you doing it yourself or with assistance.
> ...


No problem at all. I’m soaking it all in!
Last trial sensor today and then time to sign on the dotted line and part with my cash! Had an erratic couple of days so not feeling in the best place to make a decision. Trainer looking at my Carelink with DSN tomorrow so hopefully will shed a light and suggest a way forward that will help me feel that I can see the benefits 
I know they’re there just alarms playing Beethoven’s 5th symphony at every verse end makes forgetting about it and letting its do its job a bit wearing. Safe I know but still having more hypos than ever before.
I’m changing the sensor on my own, when I use my arm then I’ll rope hubby in but for now my tum will do!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 22, 2021)

I had a very wobbly start with this and was so tempted to abandon. Having committed to financing a year I stuck at it.  I am now very glad I did.

Any questions that might help you make the decision either way, fire away.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 22, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> when the TSlim adds or reduces basal it does so as a proportion of the pattern you have set, before it completely suspends. Similarly I believe the mini boluses take into account your correction factor at that time of day, along with your weight and TDD


That sounds like a refinement on 780 and allows you an input.  Does this apply when exercising ie can you choose a lower rate for it to base its basal decisions on.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 24, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> That sounds like a refinement on 780 and allows you an input.  Does this apply when exercising ie can you choose a lower rate for it to base its basal decisions on.



Yes, I have a 0.1u/h 24-hour profile which I can effectively use as a TBR.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 24, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Yes, I have a 0.1u/h 24-hour profile which I can effectively use as a TBR.


That sounds like a useful tweak. something to add to my list for 3 1/2 years ahead, or in my case probably 3 years as I shal start thinking way ahead of next change.  Still content wit this one and finding ways round  things, which will be inevitable on any pump.


----------

